# Some maps & artwork from my campaign.



## Kris

Hello all 

Here's a couple of maps I finished at the end of last year that I've just got round to uploading to my website.

The first is a fairly typical BBEG's tower kind of thing... though my own players have never got near the place. The image on the title page is supposed to be a silhouetted outline of the side of the tower (hopefully that will help to make sense of how the levels fit together):
http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/tower_booklet.pdf

The second is a kind of manor house with some detached workshops etc.:
http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/house_booklet.pdf

Funnily enough my players never made it there either  :\


----------



## Kris

An elven longsword:






An elven shield


----------



## jaerdaph

Kris said:
			
		

> Hello all
> 
> Here's a couple of maps I finished at the end of last year that I've just got round to uploading to my website.
> 
> The first is a fairly typical BBEG's tower kind of thing... though my own players have never got near the place. The image on the title page is supposed to be a silhouetted outline of the side of the tower (hopefully that will help to make sense of how the levels fit together):




Wow, Kris, these are awesome - very professional-looking! If you haven't already, you should check out The Cartographers Guild and join up: http://www.cartographersguild.com 

The tower maps remind me of Christopher West's work. 

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Kris

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Wow, Kris, these are awesome - very professional-looking! If you haven't already, you should check out The Cartographers Guild and join up




Glad you like them 

I joined the CG forum at the end of last year I think... I just don't think I ever got round to introducing myself over there or posting anything yet


----------



## Kris

Here's a few more...

A map of a former hunting lodge that is currently used as an inn:





Some simple heraldry:





A small town map:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/camboltur_map.jpg

Half-flooded catacombs map:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/catacombs.jpg


----------



## jaerdaph

Wow! What program are you using to make these maps in?


----------



## Kris

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Wow! What program are you using to make these maps in?



I draw all the basic shapes in something called 'Greenstreet Draw 4' - it's basically a cheap & nasty vector graphics program (think of something like adobe illustrator but at about 1/10th the price... actually they might be giving it away for free by now - it really is that old).

Then I take that simple image (it's usually little more than a grid for the floor tiles, a thick line for the walls, etc.) into photoshop and try and make it look pretty 

Sometimes I might add a statue or something (that I create in poser), or add an effect from some other software that I have installed (basically I've got a bunch of things installed simply because I like one or two effects they produce. For example there is some software that came free with my scanner that produces a nice gem effect... and that's all I use it for  ).

* * *

Anyway, here's a couple more maps... first a small ship (possibly passable as a two-masted caravel):





And an old ruin with some excavation going on (somewhat unrealistically lining up nicely with a 5ft grid  ):
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c265/hador_goldenhead/aldharath_ruins_2.jpg


----------



## Blackrat

Oh wow. Ever considered being overly generous and creating few tiles for the latest Dungeon Crafter? I'd really love to get those water and grass effects as 72x72 pixel tiles.


----------



## Pyrandon

Very nice!  Great work, Kris!


----------



## Fallen Seraph

I am wondering, obviously you intend to use those for your campaign, so for the larger maps how do you go about printing them out at proper size? Do you take them to a print-shop?


----------



## Kris

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh wow. Ever considered being overly generous and creating few tiles for the latest Dungeon Crafter? I'd really love to get those water and grass effects as 72x72 pixel tiles.



I could create a couple of sea and grass tiles... but unfortunately they wouldn't be seamless when you piece them together (i.e. the pattern wouldn't repeat perfectly over 72 pixels - resulting in an obvious join).


----------



## Kris

Fallen Seraph said:
			
		

> I am wondering, obviously you intend to use those for your campaign, so for the larger maps how do you go about printing them out at proper size? Do you take them to a print-shop?



Yeah, I think most of the above have seen some use (except those in the very first post). However, most of my gaming over the past year or so has been done online. It's far from perfect but is the only way I can get my 'fix' right now. Therefore, I don't need to print the maps out at the moment - as I only need to display them in the map window of OpenRPG... e.g.





However, I do hope to get into a 'proper' game again sometime soon (always hopeful - as you might be able to tell in my other thread by the fact that I'm still painting miniatures in preparation  ), and as such I've tried printing some of these maps out at 'battlemat' scale (just on draft quality - as I wouldn't expect them to be used more than once or twice), and gluing them together - and this seems to work out OK.

Obviously, when they are printed out at this 1" = 5 ft. scale the images themselves can become a little blocky, but I've tried increasing the size of the maps and then adding an effect or two over the top of them to eliminate some of this.


----------



## haversian

Kris said:
			
		

> [...]as such I've tried printing some of these maps out at 'battlemat' scale[...]




Would people be interested in having large maps printed out?

I recently purchased a wide-format printer (54") and would be happy to have it see more use than I can generate.  I have to crunch some more numbers and get some more practical experience with it, but I ought to be able to profitably (for suitably low valuation of my time) print large maps on coated or photo paper for under $1/sq ft, shipped anywhere in the US.


----------



## Kryndal Levik

haversian said:
			
		

> Would people be interested in having large maps printed out?
> 
> I recently purchased a wide-format printer (54") and would be happy to have it see more use than I can generate.  I have to crunch some more numbers and get some more practical experience with it, but I ought to be able to profitably (for suitably low valuation of my time) print large maps on coated or photo paper for under $1/sq ft, shipped anywhere in the US.




Yeah, I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## haversian

Kryndal Levik said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd definitely be interested!




Well, that's one yea vote.

You've apparently disabled the email form, so you're going to have to email me to work out particulars.  I just tested the email gateway form, and it's making it through my maze of mail filters intact.

I'll need to try printing large solid blocks of color on coated paper to see whether they cockle too much.  I'm hoping not, because that will be cheaper and it will lie flat more easily.  But if that's a no go, then photo paper it is.  When you want to use the map, you'll have to weight it down to undo the curl from being in a roll and then being mailed in a roll as well.

Anyway, send me an email and we can talk about what you'd like printed.


----------



## Lwaxy

The tower and the manor house are just what I need for the next part of the epic I run. There's a black tower with "evil stuff" in it and I couldn't get a good map done. I'm gonna use this if you don't mind   

I wish I could do maps like that, but all I have is Dungeon Crafter and AutoRealm, which aren't bad but can be a pain in the butt and don't come close to this.


----------



## Xath

Wow, Kris!  Your map-work is really amazing.  You have a great versatility and diversity of style.  Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Nice stuff - I particularly like the manor house and small town; they suit my preferred lo-tech style, but the color stuff is really nice as well...!


----------



## Kris

Thanks for the complements 



			
				Lwaxy said:
			
		

> The tower and the manor house are just what I need for the next part of the epic I run. There's a black tower with "evil stuff" in it and I couldn't get a good map done. I'm gonna use this if you don't mind.



Isn't there always  ...I hope my maps work out well for what you have in mind. I myself have kinda got some descriptions and notes for the ground floor of the manor typed up if that's of interest to anyone... but it's probably pretty lame stuff and specific to my own campaign world in a few places.



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> Any pointers would be greatly appreciated.



Most of what I do is not really that 'artistic' but involves a lot of patience and drawing simple shapes. Most of these 'styles' have taken a lot of time to get right (though I still tinker with them from time to time), but the basic picture usually starts of as a number of simple lines and shapes, and just gets different styles and effects added to it in photoshop.

I attempted a to do a quick dungeon tutorial over on this message board (where I post as 'hador'):
http://forums.rpghost.com/showthread.php?t=42788
...it's not very good - but someone did a similar (and better guide) using some free software a little lower down.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kris

Here's part of the campaign world that I have detailed so far:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/south_brimdenn.jpg
(sorry it's a rather large image - but it's still too small to read some of the writing)


----------



## Kris

I've also tinkered with the PHB gods a little (nothing major - just names and flavour text really), and as such I've redrawn some of their holy symbols/emblems:





They are still pretty similar - but I only wanted to include original artwork on my campaign website, and not 'borrow' pieces from other places (to avoid any copyright issues).

And here's some dwarven shield designs:





And a marker stone:


----------



## Xath

Kris said:
			
		

> I've also tinkered with the PHB gods a little (nothing major - just names and flavour text really), and as such I've redrawn some of their holy symbols/emblems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are still pretty similar - but I only wanted to include original artwork on my campaign website, and not 'borrow' pieces from other places (to avoid any copyright issues).




I love these so much, you could say I lurve them.  Did you do these entirely in photoshop?


----------



## jaerdaph

I want to be Kris when I grow up.


----------



## Kris

Xath said:
			
		

> I love these so much, you could say I lurve them.  Did you do these entirely in photoshop?



Like most of what I do, the basic shapes are drawn in 'Greenstreet Draw 4' (cheap vector graphics software), and then taken into photoshop (I'm still on version 7) for colouring and various effects & styles. I hope to get round to doing the rest of the gods at some point.




			
				jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I want to be Kris when I grow up.



Whereas I have no intention of ever growing up


----------



## pogre

Kris said:
			
		

> Here's part of the campaign world that I have detailed so far:
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/south_brimdenn.jpg
> (sorry it's a rather large image - but it's still too small to read some of the writing)




I really like this maps. Could you talk about how you made the mountains?


----------



## Kris

pogre said:
			
		

> Could you talk about how you made the mountains?



I have basically drawn lots of little mountain sections (in the aforementioned vector graphics software - 'Draw 4') that I can piece together to create a number of different looking  mountain ranges. 

Here's a quick example that shows a couple of mountain sections and how they can laid over the top of one another to make two different ranges.





I'll admit that drawing all the little mountain sections piece by piece took quite some time... but now that I have a wide selection to play around with, every time I extend the map a little I can usually create a new mountain range by simply rearranging a bunch of sections. (If you look closely at the above map you will see that many of the individual sections have been used several times - but in different arrangements.)

It's also worth mentioning that the style itself is somewhat similar to the maps that used to appear in the old MERP modules (which is where I got my inspiration) ...though mine are nowhere near as good as those.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kris said:
			
		

>



These are awesome!


----------



## pogre

Kris said:
			
		

> I have basically drawn lots of little mountain sections (in the aforementioned vector graphics software - 'Draw 4') that I can piece together to create a number of different looking  mountain ranges.
> 
> Here's a quick example that shows a couple of mountain sections and how they can laid over the top of one another to make two different ranges.
> SNIP.



Thanks - I appreciate it!

I'm going to break down and redraw my campaign map in the near future - I like the mountains you drew a lot.


----------



## Kris

I’ve been thinking about tidying up some of the notes/maps/etc. I made for various adventures/scenarios I ran in my last campaign, and perhaps making a few (free) adventure modules out of them (not that they’ll be all that great - as I probably have the writing skill and style of a potato). Anyway, the reason I mention it is because I thought I’d post a link to the cover that I have made for the first of these:

http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/front_cover_copy.jpg


----------



## Turanil

Your work is simply amazing...


----------



## Kryndal Levik

Kris said:
			
		

>




I absolutely love these- I'd love to see more!


----------



## Kris

Kryndal Levik said:
			
		

> ...I'd love to see more!



Yeah, I really need to get round do doing the rest of the gods at some point.

I also simplified the whole cosmology a little - as can be seen in my attempt at a cosmology diagram.






*- Material Plane -*
_1. Material Plane_
*- Transitive Planes -*
_2. Ethereal
3. Shadow
4. Astral_
*- Inner Planes -*
_5. Air 
6. Positive Energy
7. Water
8. Fire 
9. Negative Energy
10. Earth_
*- Outer Planes -*
_11. Himinos ('the heavens')
12. Gaiainna ('the hells')_​


----------



## Kris

I was playing around with some heraldic devices a while back - just trying to come with some basic stuff so that I would have an idea of what a banner, shield, etc.  might look like for various lords and knights in the particular country that my players were journeying in. I've done my best to stick within the rules of metal emblems (white & yellow representing silver & gold) on coloured fields (and vice versa), and I've also tried to keep to the same colours to give the country a unified look.




I was also messing around the other night - and attempting to draw a rough 'player-handout' style map as quickly as possible. It's not great, but I think it will do the job:
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c265/hador_goldenhead/wolf_map.jpg

And just to prove how sad I really am:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/dwarf_tree.jpg

(heh... I guess being unemployed does have some benefits  ...namely, *too much time on my hands!!!* )


----------



## Hussar

Damn, Kris these are sweet.  I remember your tutorials for making dungeons over at the Open boards.  Great stuff.


----------



## haversian

Kryndal Levik said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd definitely be interested!




Hey.  I hope you're still getting notifications about this thread.  You're a hard man to get ahold of.  I got your email, and tried to reply at your kryndal[redacted-so-you-don't-get-spam]@charter.net address, which Charter says doesn't exist.  Or something.  I'm not sure if 'invalid recipient' is different than 'no such user'.  In any event, it's not working.  Further, your prefs here won't let me message you, and the 'mail an admin' link on that page is broken.

Send me an email address that works, or an AIM / ICQ / Yahoo messenger ID where I can reach you, and we can talk.


----------



## Kris

Here's a couple of things I've been messing around with over the weekend...














...basically just playing around with some ideas for a few knightly orders and stuff


----------



## Kris

Back on page 2 I mentioned something about putting some of my notes and maps into order to produce a free adventure module. Well I've finally got round to doing that, and here's the final encounter area/dungeon (which is a slightly modified version of something I posted in another thread a while back):

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c265/hador_goldenhead/cave.jpg


----------



## Kris

It's been a while since I posted anything new, so here's a couple of things I've been tinkering with lately 

First off, I expanded my campaign map a little to the north (basically everything north of the Oncoróna Mountains is new) so that it should now be roughly the right proportions to fit on an A0 sheet of paper - should I ever decide to try and get it printed:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/south_brimdenn_map.jpg

I've also drawn a very quick version showing the borders of the different kingdoms etc.
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/kingdoms.jpg


----------



## JDragon

Some great stuff here all.

Here is a map I put together for a SR PBP game I'm in.  It was adapted from a line drawing the GM provided.

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7479/srmaphirotomoexteriorfdk5.jpg

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Kris - What resolution are you working in and what size brush are you using to make your base mountains?

That has always been the toughest thing for me to do and I still have not come up with a method I can do consistently that I'm happy with.

I really like your idea and would love to try it for my own stuff.

Thanks

JD


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:
			
		

> These are awesome!



I must agree.


----------



## Knightfall

Kris said:
			
		

> Here's a couple of things I've been messing around with over the weekend...
> 
> {snip}
> 
> ...basically just playing around with some ideas for a few knightly orders and stuff



Excellent.


----------



## Kris

JDragon said:
			
		

> What resolution are you working in and what size brush are you using to make your base mountains?



When I start drawing the mountains they are done using some vector graphics software called GreenStreet Draw4. The nature of vector graphics is that you are not really working with 'pixels' but with paths - so there is no real pixels/dots per inch resolution - as there are no pixels (and thus with vector paths you can zoom in to any particular line or shape and it will never loose any quality or become pixelated).

If you are not familiar with vector graphics then take a look at this sheet I did a while back - and you will see that the car image never becomes pixelated if you keep magnifying the image.
http://www.fluency.paintedtarget.org/df/freebies/kr_civilian_car.pdf

However all that said, when I do draw the mountains (in this vector graphics program) I'm using a line weight of 1pt... but if I want to play around with it in photoshop later (which I usually do) I will export it to a bitmap image (thus converting it from a vector graphic to a raster graphic) at a resolution of 300.

But since I'm hopeless at explaining things, that probably made no sense at all


----------



## JDragon

Kris, thanks for the additional info.

I haven't played with Vector graphics alot, but understand the concept of them so I get what your saying.

For some reason when I went to post my question I forgot you had mentioned you used the vector program to draw them.

The bitmap and 300dpi details are helpful.

Thanks

JD


----------



## Kris

Kryndal Levik said:


> I absolutely love these- I'd love to see more!



I've been working on a few more this weekend... and here's the results:


----------



## Redrobes

*Add another 'awesome' to the tally...*

Hey Kris these, along with the others, are awesome - as has been repeatedly stated ! I generally hang out on the Cartographers Guild (.com) now and have not been on EnWorld for a while - its so busy all the time. Anyway, the guys there use Inkscape a lot which is a free vector program to do much of the art for maps and icons. Do you think that your Green Street is a better app than this, or is it a case that you can play it fluently and why change now ? I would admit to using many apps only because I know them well not because they are the best in their field.


----------



## Kris

Redrobes said:


> Do you think that your Green Street is a better app than this...



I've had a look at some screenshots of inkscape in the past, and it looks pretty similar to Draw4.

Here is a screen capture of my Draw4 interface for you to compare:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/draw4.jpg
(that's kind of what the image looks like before I export to a bitmap and play around with it in photoshop)

But you are probably right in saying that I mainly use it out of familiarity, as I actually own an older version of Adobe Illustrator - but although it has lots more features, I rarely use it ...as Draw4 is perfectly adequate for the kind of things I want to use it for (i.e. the basic shapes of things that I'll later play around with in photoshop).

Here's another example of an initial vector graphic image:
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/teldinnbefore.jpg

And then the finished map (after it's been photoshopped some):
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/teldinnafter.jpg


----------



## Kris

I managed to finish up the last of the non-evil deities last night... and so all together they now look something like this:






Anyone interested as to which emblem represents which god can find a list that starts on the following page of my campaign website:
http://airtha.freehostia.com/page5.html
(all the lame campaign specific names/genders/etc. can be ignored - just look for the D&D name in brackets at the end of each)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kris said:


>




Consider these yoinked for all my future Greyhawk games!


----------



## Kris

As I hinted at above, I've kinda separated the gods into two opposed factions in my own world, and as such I wanted to make the emblems of the 'evil' gods a little different. So here's what I've come up with today:










Nex / Ocissio / Vigilax One-eye / Susurro / Regno the Accursed
(Nerull / Erythnul / Gruumsh / Vecna / Hextor)​


----------



## Kris

OK... this isn't really something I have used yet... but I have been thinking about putting a few maps together (for use with miniatures) for a few different size/shape buildings. I was going to try and keep them relatively small and simple (i.e. big enough to fit onto a single sheet of paper), but I'm unsure of whether to try and draw furniture inside or to leave them empty (...and maybe laminate them so stuff can be drawn on and then later erased).

Anyway, here's a quick test of what they might look like...
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/house_concept.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kris said:


> Anyway, here's a quick test of what they might look like...
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/house_concept.jpg




Not bad.


----------



## JDragon

Kris said:


> Anyway, here's a quick test of what they might look like...
> http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/house_concept.jpg




Very nice, thats a great start.

I have already downloaded it to help inspire me when working on my maps.

I'm doing maps for use on my projector, so they have to be able to be scaled up to size for minis as well.

JD


----------



## Kris

Reveille said:


> Not bad.






JDragon said:


> Very nice, thats a great start.



Thanks. There would still be some things that need changing (like making the floorboards a little smaller for a start), but I'm not sure about the whole thing anymore, and I might abandon the idea for a while.

In contrast, here's some other (I guess more 'classic' style) building maps I've been working on recently - which I have based on a paper I was reading about the layout of medieval town houses (yeah - how sad is that  ).




http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_02.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_03.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_04.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_05.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_06.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_07.jpg
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_08.jpg

They have been D&D'ified a bit - but I think they'll do the job


----------



## Studio69

JDragon said:


> I'm doing maps for use on my projector, so they have to be able to be scaled up to size for minis as well.




Projector?  How do you have that set up?


----------



## Kris

And a couple more...




http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/town_house_10.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great maps. What software are you using to make these?


----------



## Kris

Reveille said:


> Great maps. What software are you using to make these?



The 10 building maps I jus posted?

If so... once again it's good ole Draw 4 (and a tiny bit of photoshopping)


----------



## arcanaman

Awesome I wish I had both the technology and art skill to make maps like that


----------



## WhatGravitas

Kris said:


> The 10 building maps I jus posted?
> 
> If so... once again it's good ole Draw 4 (and a tiny bit of photoshopping)



You need to do more of them... I really like them. Eventually, I'm going to print them out so I always have a quick battlemap/tile if my PCs enter some generic houses!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## JDragon

Studio69 said:


> Projector?  How do you have that set up?




I have a projector set up to hang from the ceiling that projects down on the game table.  So I use Photoshop to display my maps.

Makes it easier to use maps I find online or make my own.  Plus you can then set the files up to cover unexplored areas and reveal them as the party enters the room.

Here is a link to a thread that's been going for over 3 years in the General RPG Discussion forum.... http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=122099

Somewhere in there should be pics of my set up.

Its a cool way to do your mapping if you can swing it.

JD


----------



## Kris

Lord Tirian said:


> You need to do more of them... I really like them. Eventually, I'm going to print them out so I always have a quick battlemap/tile if my PCs enter some generic houses!
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Yeah, that's on the to-do list  ...it's just that right now, I'm going through a bit of a miniatures painting fad - so that's keeping me busy 

However, I do plan on working on a new town map soon - and when I draw out these settlements I usually have an idea (at least a sketch) of what the interior of each building looks like ...just 'cause I'm kinda strange like that.

So new ones are forthcoming - as the idea behind the new map would be to actually cross-reference each building this time with a corresponding interior layout (of this style). I know that sounds like a tall order, but a lot of regular houses would be of a similar shape and size - and thus, one interior map could cover dozens within the town itself.

In fact , you can see I did something similar with the following village (which I posted some time back):
http://i95.photobucket.com/albums/l159/csp_kris/condeltun.jpg

...and if you look carefully you will see that most of the buildings shown there can be represented by the layouts shown on the following pages of my website:
http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/page3.html


----------



## Kris

Wow! ...I can't believe it's been so long since I added to this thread... so I guess it's time for some minor thread necromancy 

First off, I have redone some of the shield designs I posted previously as I wasn't 100% happy with them. Hopefully these new ones look a little better:






I've also been tinkering with a new style of settlement map... basically a kind of mix between the full colour ones and the parchment style ones that I've done previously.




Overall, I'm quite happy with it


----------



## jaerdaph

Glad to see you back, Kris! Excellent stuff, as always.


----------



## Kris

Here's a few more shield designs that I've been playing around with recently:

http://www.enworld.org/CrookedStaffProductions/shields01.pdf

Unlike the other things I've posted here, I don't know if I'll actually use these designs in any games I might run in the future, but I kinda like drawing this kind of stuff anyway, and so I thought I'd post the link - as it may be of use to someone else


----------



## Storn

A real mixed bag of stuff this time around.  

First up, a map I did in a quick and dirty method.  It is for a Burning Wheel solo game that I'm in with Judd aka Paka.  Scanned pencils for most of the geographical features.  Lettering done in Photoshop with the Dragonbones font from Blambot.  The coloring done in Painter, primarily with a "wet oil" brush... which gives it a bit of funky texture which I like, then the wet blender tool to mush stuff around a bit, like in the hills, mtns.  Hope you like.






Here is a link to a higher resolution:
http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs43/f/2009/114/d/f/13_Cities_by_Storn_Cook.jpg

Here is the link to Blambot.  Has wonderful fonts.  I've even bought a couple.

Blambot Comic Fonts and Lettering

Then, here is Judd's b-day present.  Pencils that I'm giving to him, but I'm gonna work this up as a sample.  This is from an incident in our Saturday D&D game, with Melech the Red there backstabbing a green dragon to great effect.   I'm told.  I wasn't there, darn it.  (_Actually, I was having a wonderful time visiting Millie's daughter Anaiis in PA with Millie_)

I am going to try and keep track of the interim steps and post them as I get them done on this project.  Although, since it is a for-me project, it is not a higher priority.






And lastly, another superhero, this time another character from RDU, The Silencer.  A PC that I don't *think* I ever played with.  The player Geoff was in a different group than mine at that time.  RDU Neil ran multiple groups and we all kinda mixed and matched as needed for logistics, schedules and campaign compatibility.  Now, I am in an online game with Geoff's Speedball as part of the Mavericks.  






These works are licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 2.5 License. 
Creative Commons Attribution-Noncommercial-Share Alike 2.5 Generic


----------

